# ACCIDENTALLY RELEASED SNEEDFORO V0.1.4.22



## Null (Apr 1, 2022)

I ACCIDENTALLY PRESSED SOMETHING ON THE BACK END AND LAUNCHED THE FORUM SOFTWARE TOO EARLY SO THAT'S WHY EVERYTHING IS SUDDENLY *SUPER WACKY*. I could take a moment to explain why things are now so wacky but I am so irony poisoned that to sit down and seriously write about these things would cause me extreme discomfort as my spine is crumbling to dust. This is a *COMEDY FORUM* and anything that is uncomfortable to me is bad. Here's a picture of Donald Trump.




I should also mention that the last 163 Chris coins are for sale.  I ordered extra to make sure everyone who bought ones originally would get replacements if their orders got lost. This is the remainder. If yours gets lost, I can only refund you.

Limit 2 per order. Buy 2 because you can clink them together. Please do not rush the checkout process by clicking twice because it will double-spend. I'd fix it but my spine is crumbling to dust.






						2021 1oz 9999 Silver Round – Mad at the Internet
					






					madattheinternet.com
				




If you're wondering if they're more expensive now, yes they are. Why? Goldbelly Pies are expensive.




Each coin bought buys me a single pie and I really like them so buy all my coins.


I'm going to go lay back down because my spine is crumbling to dust.

 I'm sure that the forum coders are going to take care of this in the next day.


----------



## Idaho Battle Barn (Apr 1, 2022)

MY EYES! IT BURNS!


----------



## CivilianOfTheFandomWars (Apr 1, 2022)

I CANT SNEED


----------



## 0 2 (Apr 1, 2022)

This is the Web 1.0 I could have only relived in my deepest dreams. Until now.

Thank you, Nulltax.


----------



## Retink (Apr 1, 2022)

How very... Foolish.


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Apr 1, 2022)

Thanks! I hate it.


----------



## Punished Brent (Apr 1, 2022)

I will father


----------



## Daniel Wallace (Apr 1, 2022)

Y-you too


----------



## Wodanaz (Apr 1, 2022)

lmao


----------



## Top Skink (Apr 1, 2022)

formerly chuckforo


----------



## BigMommyMilkerz (Apr 1, 2022)

the brightness is burning my retinas


----------



## Matt Damon (Apr 1, 2022)

Nigger, I was browsing before bed and I'm blind now.


----------



## Jewthulhu (Apr 1, 2022)

Thank you @Null @Notax, very cool


----------



## Uncle Warren (Apr 1, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Richardface (Apr 1, 2022)

5555 golden transbabies to you good sir


----------



## Mr.Logistics (Apr 1, 2022)

The white burns my eyes


----------



## Internet's Boyfriend (Apr 1, 2022)

So this isn't an April Fool's joke?


----------



## Dr. Pasquale (Apr 1, 2022)

JANNIES! WHERE ARE YOU!? JANNIES! SEND HELP!


----------



## Margo Martindale (Apr 1, 2022)

Sneed


----------



## Dysnomia (Apr 1, 2022)

I'm blind. But that's ok because now I can't see trannies anymore.


----------



## Mary Jane (Apr 1, 2022)

My eyes are bleeding, thank you Josh


----------



## bravado (Apr 1, 2022)

this is fucking hideous, jersh.


----------



## magickittyz (Apr 1, 2022)

This is nice


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Apr 1, 2022)

Someone appears to be on an ambien and box wine binge.


----------



## BIG BILL HELL'S (Apr 1, 2022)

The only way this could be better is if it had a Hot Dog Stand option.


----------



## gata (Apr 1, 2022)

lmao very nostalgic
Do newfags have to pay a dollariyadoo to post here now?

Hopefully we can have this theme after April fools has passed


----------



## HahaYes (Apr 1, 2022)

Flashbanged the farms


----------



## thhrang (Apr 1, 2022)

This is an affront to God. It's perfect.


----------



## Big Scumfuck (Apr 1, 2022)

Truly, this is insanity


----------



## Cable 7 (Apr 1, 2022)

mangosteen


----------



## solidus (Apr 1, 2022)

This sounds serious and legit.


----------



## Watamelon (Apr 1, 2022)

I really dig this look.


----------



## Lonely Grave (Apr 1, 2022)

IT HURTS MOMMY


----------



## JCDenthog (Apr 1, 2022)

MAMA I CANT SNEED


----------



## Botchy Galoop (Apr 1, 2022)

IS THIS THE MERGE?


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Apr 1, 2022)

Null you cunt how to I change it back to night mode?  It's so bright.  This is the meanest April Fools ever!


----------



## Chi-com Soldier (Apr 1, 2022)

Its fucking horrible. I love it.


----------



## Flying Whale (Apr 1, 2022)

It looks really nice, But you didn't need to blind me.


----------



## David Brown (Apr 1, 2022)

This is one of the forums of all time


----------



## AnimeGirlConnoisseur (Apr 1, 2022)

Well, I guess this doesn't look that bad for an early build, but you're going to have to fix the intense burning sensation I feel in my eyes right now.

Edit: Oh, wait a minute. I get it now. Very funny, Josh.


----------



## AStupidMonkey (Apr 1, 2022)

*[ USER WAS BANNED FOR THIS POST ]*


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Apr 1, 2022)

Did I just transport to the web design of Encyclopedia Dramatica?


----------



## Tinten (Apr 1, 2022)

Null.. I am going to give your dox and nudes away to the trannies if you don't fix this RIGHT NOW!


----------



## I Love Beef (Apr 1, 2022)

The only way I will forgive you for this web design atrocity is for you to give us all pie too. Preferably cherry. Or apple. (everything else are just flavors for double niggers ok they aren't that bad, choco pie and strawberrty rhubarb is great too but still also where you @Kiwi Lime Pie )


----------



## LonesomeDud (Apr 1, 2022)

I think it's nice. It looks fresh and clean, like a surprisingly nice cheap beachside motel.


----------



## Minecraft Axolotl (Apr 1, 2022)

White? Thats racist Null put it back


----------



## BibiLivesMatter (Apr 1, 2022)

UUUUGGGHHHNNNNNN IM GONNA SNEED!!!!


----------



## onlyoceanhere (Apr 1, 2022)

please, the alignment, how did you fuck up the alignment


----------



## DopeAddictKittenV2 (Apr 1, 2022)

Oh my God it's so bad I thought I was having a stroke lmao i <3 you null


----------



## feral cat #6385 (Apr 1, 2022)

FUCK!  SO BRIGHT!!!


----------



## Ron Jeremy Stan Account (Apr 1, 2022)




----------



## Feline Supremacist (Apr 1, 2022)

This nukes dark mode, I'm blind now thanks, I guess


----------



## Anonymus Fluhre (Apr 1, 2022)

Well this killed my eyes, time to invert the colours.


----------



## RadioBingus (Apr 1, 2022)

I hate it... but I also love it. It's a beautiful, disgusting look. Bless.


----------



## Takayuki Yagami (Apr 1, 2022)

It honestly doesn’t look that bad all things considered. Get the old black and green back in and it’d almost be nostalgic for the transition from cwcki to kiwi. Good work Josh. Save your spine and lie down.


----------



## Bulk Shopping For Freedom (Apr 1, 2022)

I was concerned you liked it this way. 

My sympathies on your dusty spine.


----------



## Three (Apr 1, 2022)

This must be what peak forum performance is like.


----------



## DopeAddictKittenV2 (Apr 1, 2022)

It's like the perfect April's 1st joke lol


----------



## Shitted Scaredless (Apr 1, 2022)

Christ.


----------



## CivilianOfTheFandomWars (Apr 1, 2022)

How did you niggers stand this super bright Web 1.0 retard forum back then?
Jesus Christ, no wonder they all went crazy.


----------



## Keystone (Apr 1, 2022)

Anyone able to give me good links to tranny hookers that will shit all over my furniture? Asking for a friend.


----------



## Spiraling Rainbow (Apr 1, 2022)

Yikes!


----------



## Great President of McHell (Apr 1, 2022)

The Goldbelly Pies button in the site header is broken please help me I need my pies please please please


----------



## C.U.N.T. (Apr 1, 2022)

Settings>Appearance>Enable Dark Mode (Experimental)

Aaaah, that's.... slightly less worse?


----------



## retard strength (Apr 1, 2022)

I love paying real United States money for a forum account that gets immediately banned for hurting janny feelings, thanks Nulltax!


----------



## Lame Entropy (Apr 1, 2022)

I HATE THIS REEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## ditto (Apr 1, 2022)

༼ つ ◕_◕ ༽つ TAKE MY TEN BUX ༼ つ ◕_◕ ༽つ


----------



## Mr. 0 (Apr 1, 2022)

barb is dead


----------



## Berrakh (Apr 1, 2022)

You know I think we need to cool it with hating trannies. You know, just have a normal one from now on.


----------



## WonderWino (Apr 1, 2022)

_Phew_

I was worried that all the troon energy from the troon visibility thread had somehow warped space and time and sent us back to the internet of 1993


----------



## Sissy (Apr 1, 2022)

I'm finally unbnaned


----------



## yasscat (Apr 1, 2022)

Wow, I hate this


----------



## W00K #17 (Apr 1, 2022)

I'm embarrassed to say it took almost a full minute of confused looking around for the theme changer before I remembered what day it is.


----------



## Lurker (Apr 1, 2022)

-projectile vomits everywhere-


----------



## Joe Exotic’s Tiger (Apr 1, 2022)

This is why god is dead and we killed him.


----------



## Laufeyson (Apr 1, 2022)

This looks like a messege board from the early days wtf null.


----------



## gutters (Apr 1, 2022)

I think this was my sign to stop clicking through keffals thread highlights. Thanks Null!


----------



## Oh Long Johnson (Apr 1, 2022)

DON'T CLICK MY LINKS. DON'T BUY MY SILVER.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Apr 1, 2022)

This is fine.


----------



## Sithis (Apr 1, 2022)

Is this what autism feels like


----------



## fuck master (Apr 1, 2022)

please fix this oh my goodness why is it white


----------



## 2lolis1cup (Apr 1, 2022)

since Null Notax raped my eyes I present him his most loathed image.


----------



## Roxanne Wolf (Apr 1, 2022)

Miss the dark mode but love where this is going 

 to the crumbling spine dear leader


----------



## Lapis Lazuli (Apr 1, 2022)

*I feel like I've been flashbanged, but I like the aesthetic.

7/10.*


----------



## Blacked (Apr 1, 2022)

Aww thanks null this clearly took a lot of time and effort to pull off and it’s a fun gag
But also fuck you give me dark mode back faggot


----------



## Pissmaster (Apr 1, 2022)

555555555555555555555 GOLDEN MANBABIES FOR YOU GOON SIRE, YOU ARE COMEDY GOLD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NotYourMom (Apr 1, 2022)

Blinded by the lightmode.


----------



## Hillary Clinton's Ass (Apr 1, 2022)

This generic forum theme remind me of those old forums from the early 2000s and late 2010s filled with all sorts of degenerates, retards and degenerate retards.

Also I'm pretty sure I'm slowly becoming blind.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Apr 1, 2022)

Lowtax has resurrected into Nulltax.


----------



## Abu Muslim (Apr 1, 2022)

Sneeding all the way to the noose.
In his case, gun barrel.


----------



## Waifuwars (Apr 1, 2022)

Pies are not real. Null is lying to us! What is he really doing with the money???


----------



## Ibisanzwe (Apr 1, 2022)

So much ddosing fucked up the site for good, it was an honor to witness this website on darkmode


----------



## Ow The Edge (Apr 1, 2022)

Welcome to hell, boys. I hope you brought sunglasses.


----------



## Salubrious (Apr 1, 2022)

I'm always in Collaborative Data Services mode, so I  am used to the white.


----------



## awoo (Apr 1, 2022)

Looks better than the original forum


----------



## Not Prower (Apr 1, 2022)

Did you fucking find the whitest shade of white to use? This shit hurts more than the sun.


----------



## Bull Kike (Apr 1, 2022)

MY EYES ARE ON FIRE! AAAAAA.


----------



## Rod Sterling (Apr 1, 2022)

Refreshing in the dead of night was a mistake.
I'll be suing the big bad fruit plantation for taking my eyesight


----------



## A1 Steak Sauce (Apr 1, 2022)

Is this what it feels like to take bathtub tranny chemicals?


----------



## WULULULULU (Apr 1, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## mindlessobserver (Apr 1, 2022)

Nooooo! It's too bright! The light! It BURRRRRRNNNNNS! AHHHHHHHHJJJJJ


----------



## Creep3r (Apr 1, 2022)

*AAAAAHHH WHY ISN'T DARK READER WORKING!?*


----------



## Homer J. Fong (Apr 1, 2022)

The Rat King Forum is plagued with Transphobic Terf Scum. Delete it now Null or I'm canceling my $50 patreon sub.


----------



## Reluctant Baron (Apr 1, 2022)

Honesty, it's not a bad format. 7/10, would sneed again


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Apr 1, 2022)

AH JUS WANTED TO GO ON KIWI FARMS AN HAVE A GOOD TIME!  EEEEHHHWEEERRR


----------



## ellroy (Apr 1, 2022)

If this joke ends up attracting more users in a day than SA gets in a Year, Jeffrey wasted his fucking money and Lowtax died with a rare win.


----------



## Deadwaste (Apr 1, 2022)

nool sama you cant do this to me its midnight here and i need my dark mode


----------



## POWER IN MISERY (Apr 1, 2022)

put the sunglasses on, recreate his last video.


----------



## Cold Steel Brand Rep (Apr 1, 2022)

Control-Command-F5 fuckin losers


----------



## Retink (Apr 1, 2022)

Wodanaz said:


> lmao


Cheers, the background finally matches.


----------



## STN (Apr 1, 2022)

For at one time you were darkness, but now you are light in the Lord. Walk as children of light

Ephesians 5:8​


----------



## Maximultimate Gravy (Apr 1, 2022)

I thought the change in theme was for April Fools.


----------



## Smash That Kike Button (Apr 1, 2022)

Goddamn it Josh I’m browsing in bed


----------



## beautiful person (Apr 1, 2022)

I only bought one coin, sorry


----------



## notafederalagent (Apr 1, 2022)

I'm gonna donate to a tranny so they can DDOS this eyerape off the net.


----------



## Blood Debts (Apr 1, 2022)

Null you nigger, I have the site’s new layout seared permanently into my corneas like an image burned into a plasma TV.


----------



## Kendall Motor Oil (Apr 1, 2022)

Why did you remove the helldump board?


----------



## BelUwUga (Apr 1, 2022)

Hey! Who turned out the lights?!


----------



## Jump (Apr 1, 2022)

Happy April 1st.


----------



## Bixby Snyder (Apr 1, 2022)

What the flying fuck is this?!


----------



## nippleonbonerfart (Apr 1, 2022)

555 Golden manbabies


----------



## Applesauce (Apr 1, 2022)

Sever


----------



## Bloatlord (Apr 1, 2022)

This far into the thread I guess nobody will see me coming out as a beautiful woman.


----------



## Cat Bread (Apr 1, 2022)

A light theme. Thanks, I hate it.

On a more serious note, maybe someone could help me with a problem I've encountered. I clicked this link with the expectation that it would lead me to a page where I could order my own customized urn, but it took me to a thread about some furfag instead. 



This is a time sensitive issue. Any help is very much appreciated. Cheers.


----------



## Blacked (Apr 1, 2022)

You know what
Make a dark version of this, and I’d use it permanently. Honestly this should be an option year round


----------



## Anonymus Fluhre (Apr 1, 2022)

The Gangster Computer said:


> *AAAAAHHH WHY ISN'T DARK READER WORKING!?*
> View attachment 3132172


learn to you use your browser better


----------



## KonradCruise (Apr 1, 2022)

When will you be charging ten dollars to all users and then promptly spending it all on drugs?


----------



## PIÑA (Apr 1, 2022)

Can we get an option for this after April’s fool? I’m starting to like it.


----------



## LocalAnimeTard (Apr 1, 2022)

I can't believe we used to be able to survive using internet websites this bright everywhere.


----------



## Blacked (Apr 1, 2022)

Bloatlord said:


> This far into the thread I guess nobody will see me coming out as a beautiful woman.


I did, you’re stunning and brave


----------



## Lifeguard Hermit (Apr 1, 2022)

This stupid shit is the funniest thing I've seen in a while. 

Gj noolerino


----------



## Grub (Apr 1, 2022)

This new theme is pale and unattractive and I would not have sex with it.


----------



## Dubu Kimchi (Apr 1, 2022)

This looks better than SA ever did. I love it. 55555 10 goldenmanbabies.


----------



## Jin101 (Apr 1, 2022)

Well well, hello Microsoft Word 2003


----------



## Rob Wolchek (Apr 1, 2022)

give us dark mode faggot


----------



## heloderma_suspectum (Apr 1, 2022)

latest kiwifarms update in a shellnut


Spoiler


----------



## http:// (Apr 1, 2022)

The sudden change actually startled me

Edit: Neato a new avatar


----------



## Plaintiff is fat (Apr 1, 2022)

first we have to look at a trannies for a day and now a light theme? when will the plight on our eyes end?


----------



## WULULULULU (Apr 1, 2022)

I AM NOT REFRESHING THIS YOU NIGGER. Also, no highlight marker = gay.


----------



## Hal (Apr 1, 2022)

has it's charm


----------



## Hybrid Icing (Apr 1, 2022)

what a fantastic tribute to a horrific piece of shit


----------



## Narcotics (Apr 1, 2022)

i want to shit so badly rn


----------



## Todd Weiss (Apr 1, 2022)

Change it back, you porch monkey dick sucker.


----------



## mindlessobserver (Apr 1, 2022)

CivilianOfTheFandomWars said:


> How did you niggers stand this super bright Web 1.0 retard forum back then?
> Jesus Christ, no wonder they all went crazy.


We gave up on the light because the darkness was comfy


----------



## FarmerKhourtney (Apr 1, 2022)

Well. I assumed it was my fault that everything looked so bad


----------



## Kiwi On The Go (Apr 1, 2022)

Good lord this is beautiful and horrendous.


----------



## Mike Stoklasa (Apr 1, 2022)

Looks good, man. Just roll with it and we can live-test this bitch for you.

@null


----------



## Dick Pooman (Apr 1, 2022)

Nigger


----------



## Colonel Gaddafi (Apr 1, 2022)

For a hot minute I literally thought I was having a stroke.


----------



## Sissy (Apr 1, 2022)

Wodanaz said:


> lmao


----------



## electric mouse (Apr 1, 2022)

I was reading KF on my phone in bed and now I’m fucking blind.
However, I was also looking at some genderspecial Tumblr autist’s thread that was definitely about to lead to degenerate furry porn (as it always does), so I guess I should be appreciative of the preemptive blinding.
Thank you, Nooltax.  


(Posted via a Speech to Text service.)
(Because I am Fucking Blind.)


----------



## CivilianOfTheFandomWars (Apr 1, 2022)

All of a sudden, I feel like I should draw diaper porn and wrap yarn around my head...


----------



## Grand Wizard Wakka (Apr 1, 2022)

I know now... without a doubt... Kiwi Farms... is LIGHT!


----------



## SandyCat (Apr 1, 2022)

"Anything new on kiwifa-"


----------



## The Southwest Strangla (Apr 1, 2022)

This layout is giving me real 2004 flashbacks.


----------



## Peru oso donas (Apr 1, 2022)

Hey if you ever need someone to watch your kids i know this guy with a yarn wig and a funny voice


----------



## Budgie (Apr 1, 2022)

OW FAG


----------



## Eggwhore (Apr 1, 2022)

this sudden change irritates my autism


----------



## The Cunting Death (Apr 1, 2022)

Its like im really stuck in 2000s internet culture!


----------



## Mister Dongs (Apr 1, 2022)

555 golden manbabies/10 forum theme, i tip my fedora to you goon sir
                          /
___________
--[ .]-{ .]
_______O__)


----------



## AirdropShitposts (Apr 1, 2022)

Everyone submit this crime to tips.fbi.gov so we can finally stop the DOXXING and HARASSMENT that Null encourages.


----------



## Disgruntled Pupper (Apr 1, 2022)

It's a minor touch but my favorite part is the rotating assembly of kiwi and other animal pictures in the "how to support the forum" section.


----------



## Lizard Pope (Apr 1, 2022)

Fucking Hell, I was sure we’d gotten tranny-hacked or some shit. 
Never again shall I doubt Notax’s power. 
Or… is this just an unforeseen consequence of The Merge?


----------



## Mike Stoklasa (Apr 1, 2022)

Dude it runs really fast. Keep this.


----------



## 5t3n0g0ph3r (Apr 1, 2022)

This is the best gift my retinas have received ever since I could see! 
Thank you, VERY, VERY, VERY, VERY, VERY, VERY much, @Notax!


----------



## FoolhardStar (Apr 1, 2022)

I need my Goldbelly and I need it _now_.


----------



## Idiot Asshole (Apr 1, 2022)

Thank god it's the middle of the day for me so I'm not getting blinded by  this bleach white setup
Get fucked Amerimutts


----------



## GenociderSyo (Apr 1, 2022)

Always knew tard baby general was really the poisoned womb thread.


----------



## *distant thrum* (Apr 1, 2022)

For everyone who has had their eyes literally seared from their skull by the pure magnificence of sneedforo I'd recomend downloading Dimmer from Nelson Pires website, also handy for general eye strain


----------



## The Wretched Man (Apr 1, 2022)

Shid, is this the precursor to an april fools mati later on?


----------



## thismanlies (Apr 1, 2022)

7/10. It loads quickly but needs a dark theme.


----------



## Gamercat (Apr 1, 2022)




----------



## Burd Turglar (Apr 1, 2022)

This looks like some dog shit emo fag site from 2006. I hate it and my eyes are burning.


----------



## Mysterious Girlfriend X (Apr 1, 2022)

I wasn't ready for this.

I wasn't ready for this at all.


----------



## Snigger (Apr 1, 2022)

MY EYES
WHERE IS THE DARK THEME


----------



## 5753 (Apr 1, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## moonman1488 (Apr 1, 2022)

Okay i agree and I also drink tranny cum


----------



## Creep3r (Apr 1, 2022)

My kingdom for a cringe rating.


----------



## Honka Honka Burning Love (Apr 1, 2022)

This is what that Nazi faggot in Last Crusade saw as his face melted off after choosing the wrong cup.


----------



## Ice Mountain (Apr 1, 2022)

Only psychopaths use light mode. What the hell is this.


----------



## spastic_bag (Apr 1, 2022)

Well, this site theme sure is... something awful.


----------



## Baraadmirer (Apr 1, 2022)

Well shit. Now I can't see


----------



## purplemacar0n (Apr 1, 2022)

This is the Kiwi Farms 2022 equivalent to when Will Smith hit Chris Rock at the Oscars.


----------



## Kermit Jizz (Apr 1, 2022)

OH I GET IT. NOTAX BECAUSE LOWTAX IS DEAD. I GE THIS REFERENCE.


----------



## Blacked (Apr 1, 2022)

You know I could really go for some mango smoothies right about now


----------



## Maggots on a Train v2 (Apr 1, 2022)

W00K #17 said:


> I'm embarrassed to say it took almost a full minute of confused looking around for the theme changer before I remembered what day it is.


I thought my phone had glitched out and contracted yet another form of phone AIDS that can only be cured by the reformat I'm too lazy to do.


----------



## Return of the Freaker (Apr 1, 2022)

Wow now I don't have to buy contacts anymore thanks based nulltax


----------



## Ptolemy (Apr 1, 2022)

Hey I was banned on my other account so I made a new one. Please unban my old account I messaged the mods and nobody answered??? I don't get it I thought this was a cool website. I just come on here to talk with my friends I made some really cool ones, I just don't think they will want to talk to me unless I had my original account back so it would be weird if you didn't do it. Also I think its pretty cool you use EST on this site I am from EST and the faggots in the west coast or even mtn time, dont get me started about Euros fuck those blonde queers but anyway please unban my old account. I had a lot of posts on there i've been on this forum since 2006 and to tell u the truth I don't know what i'll do without it. IM IP banned from every chan and vpns are expensive, i dont understand why ppl want to hide their identity online just use a different user name. but ther are benefits to using the same username so ur friends can find you on different accounts on different websites. thats why im so concerned and would really like if u could reinstate my account. I know its been only 2 hrs but I could really use it back because I have a lot of people I PM and I was in the middle of a chat with a user she is a girl and if i name her you will know who she is and talk to her too. so can u just pls take a look at the logs and kill the mod that banned me? Thnanks @Notax.


----------



## mindlessobserver (Apr 1, 2022)

Every kiwifarmer rn


----------



## Sinner's Sandwich (Apr 1, 2022)

I'm offended


----------



## Karakhalkin-Gol (Apr 1, 2022)




----------



## Witch_division (Apr 1, 2022)

At least people are understanding white supremacy


----------



## WULULULULU (Apr 1, 2022)

Ice Mountain said:


> View attachment 3132205
> Only psychopaths use light mode. What the hell is this.


The World Wide Web before the normalfags took over.

Also, thanks @Null for this great detail I just noticed.

Nice suggestion but I'll pass.


----------



## The Un-Clit (Apr 1, 2022)

I feel like something awful is happening to me right now....


----------



## ks99 (Apr 1, 2022)

Finally, my eyes can bleed as they did in the days of yore. A historic day for this site.

Edit: Okay, with that fucking default profile picture reminding me of faggy forum culture, I'm creating a sig to end all sigs.


----------



## Jin101 (Apr 1, 2022)

Kermit Jizz said:


> OH I GET IT. NOTAX BECAUSE LOWTAX IS DEAD. I GE THIS REFERENCE.


Should call you slowtax for how long it took you to get it


----------



## CivilianOfTheFandomWars (Apr 1, 2022)

Flip Top Box is legitimately fucking mint.


----------



## Strong Tomato (Apr 1, 2022)

How did we ever use the internet before dark mode was the common thing


----------



## ShoFuKan (Apr 1, 2022)

Jesus christ null, this formatting is horrible. Thanks for burning out my eyes with the bright theme at night.


----------



## lolnah (Apr 1, 2022)

Why can't I hold all this nostalgia?


----------



## Blacked (Apr 1, 2022)

He’s still suckin wieners from beyond the grave


“Sing for me my children…”


----------



## Jump (Apr 1, 2022)

I aint clicking this shit nigger


----------



## No Batty Boys in Jamaica (Apr 1, 2022)

BRING BACK THE CHICOM THEME NOW! MY OPIUM DEALER HOOKED ME UP WITH A DEAD CHINESE MAN'S IDENTITY. IF YOU DONT BRING BACK THE CHICOM BACKGROUND RIGHT NOW THE MINISTRY OF STATE SECURITY IS GOING TO DOWNGRADE MY SOCIAL CREDIT SCORE AND THEN I WONT BE ABLE TO GET A LOAN TO START A SMALL BUSINESS OR BUY A HOME.

FIX IT. I HAVE A VERY DELICATE OPERATION GOING ON AND THIS ERROR HAS ALREADY SET ME BACK MONTHS.


----------



## Absurdity (Apr 1, 2022)

More white cringe than a spelling bee champion misspelling scombridae!


----------



## Edilg (Apr 1, 2022)

So this wasn't an April Fool's joke?


----------



## Blacked (Apr 1, 2022)

I’m keeping this as my avatar, endlessly based once again Josh


----------



## veri (Apr 1, 2022)

WTF I THOUGHT SITE BROKE FIX IT NULL???!


----------



## Exceptionally Exceptional (Apr 1, 2022)

Damn you, Jersh! I'm blind! My old man eyes weren't made for this shit!

Granted I will say the color scheme reminds me of a simpler time. A better time. A time where faggots knew to keep it to themselves and trannies were a system in your car.


----------



## Oliveoil (Apr 1, 2022)

I guess the blast came and we are in the ater life.
Nice knowing all you weird, wonderful, funny people.


----------



## the fall of man (Apr 1, 2022)

This is definitely trans visibility


----------



## Thumb Butler (Apr 1, 2022)

i think I would be way happier as a nerdy girl. anyone wants to crack my egg? uwu


----------



## The Cunting Death (Apr 1, 2022)

MODS ARE ASLEEP POST OLDFAG MEMES


----------



## Synthetic Smug (Apr 1, 2022)

You make me want to kick it oldskool.

I just wanted to bbe a moderator


----------



## UnknownCloser (Apr 1, 2022)

now it's only missing the flash cartoon made by Shmorky for true authenticity


----------



## Colon capital V (Apr 1, 2022)

Oh god, oh fuck, has it finally happened? Has The RIft sent us to the Something Kiwi dimension???


----------



## The Big O (Apr 1, 2022)

CoMeDy~


----------



## Gaymead (Apr 1, 2022)

Null said:
			
		

> This is a COMEDY FORUM and anything that is *uncomfortable* _to *me*_ is *bad*.





Spoiler: Posting Things that Make Null Uncomfortable









Happy April Fools Day


----------



## Xarpho (Apr 1, 2022)

I hope Notax isn’t driven out of his own forum by troons, gets addicted to painkillers, and dies alone and miserable.

In the meantime, we need to pay homage to the golden days and “Final Solution” the furries.


----------



## The Cunting Death (Apr 1, 2022)

UnknownCloser said:


> now it's only missing the flash cartoon made by Shmorky for true authenticity


rip shockwave


----------



## BoxerShorts47 (Apr 1, 2022)

How do I enable dark mode?


----------



## Blacked (Apr 1, 2022)

……….I clicked it…..
I deserve to be skullfucked to death for my retardation


----------



## Calefactorite (Apr 1, 2022)

THERE'S A FRONT PAGE?


----------



## CivilianOfTheFandomWars (Apr 1, 2022)

_*I CAN'T SNEED!!*_


----------



## Swirling weeb (Apr 1, 2022)

You know that ancient proverb about horrible shit happening and then a fat fuck rolls by and he just screams:




Your browser is not able to display this video.




_God damn you jersh_


----------



## Dandy (Apr 1, 2022)

My brain is a blender and it feels like I am outside in snowy Colorado. Oy vey (⊙_☉)


----------



## Baked Al-Aqsa (Apr 1, 2022)

This isn't a joke, you insufferable nigger; this color scheme genuinely hurts my eyes on a primal level. I hope a Serbian slavnigger rips out your eyes and pours bleach into your empty eye-sockets for this "prank".

Also, is it purely coincidental that there's 69 coins left?

PS: You should've changed your username to hightax.


----------



## Mysterious Girlfriend X (Apr 1, 2022)

purplemacar0n said:


> This is the Kiwi Farms 2022 equivalent to when Will Smith hit Chris Rock at the Oscars.


KEEP MY THREAD'S NAME OUT YOUR _FUCKIN'_ BOARD!


----------



## felted (Apr 1, 2022)

AAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHH CHANGE IT BACK!!!

my eyes have HIV now, thanks Notax.


----------



## Blue Miaplacidus (Apr 1, 2022)

I love the SA/KF logo. 

Bringing back memories when being a goon was fun.


----------



## Tonberry (Apr 1, 2022)

When is Nool going to let tranny janitors take over and spend his free time jerking off to BPD cokewhores???


Actually my pfp looks better like this I changed my mind you can keep the site like this forever


----------



## Kermit Jizz (Apr 1, 2022)

Jin101 said:


> Should call you slowtax for how long it took you to get it


Call me what you want just don't call me late for dinner


----------



## Harvey Danger (Apr 1, 2022)

Dear Jannie Formerly Known As Null,

How am I supposed to tell what page I'm on with this gay ass software/theme?  





Visual indicators are the sign of sane design and this theme makes me hate trannies.


----------



## it's called nyotaika (Apr 1, 2022)

something something ten dollars.


----------



## The Lizard Queen (Apr 1, 2022)

Any way we can include up and down votes per post sitewide?
And maybe some kind of rudimentary awards system?


----------



## BiggerChungus (Apr 1, 2022)

Now look at them city slickers
That's the way you do it


----------



## Yoghurt Baby (Apr 1, 2022)

PINA said:


> Can we get an option for this after April’s fool? I’m starting to like it.


I bet you're the fag on the server that uses light mode Discord.


----------



## Blacked (Apr 1, 2022)

What are these “trannies” you guys keep talking about?
I believe the term is “chicks with dicks”


----------



## Unexpected Genitals (Apr 1, 2022)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA-


----------



## Michael Janke (Apr 1, 2022)

this shit is killing my eyes.


----------



## Image Reactions (Apr 1, 2022)

White is right.


----------



## gata (Apr 1, 2022)

People have such weak ass eyes. It's not that even an eyesore compared to other garbage color scheme tumblr webpages.

t. original green kiwi dark mode user.


----------



## IAmNotAlpharius (Apr 1, 2022)

I for one welcome the change.


----------



## ñññ (Apr 1, 2022)

CivilianOfTheFandomWars said:


> How did you niggers stand this super bright Web 1.0 retard forum back then?
> Jesus Christ, no wonder they all went crazy.


Meh, it still looks better than Kengle's clone forum.


----------



## Fakenamemagoo (Apr 1, 2022)

This new site design is something awful I tell you what


----------



## Tonberry (Apr 1, 2022)

Blacked said:


> What are these “trannies” you guys keep talking about?
> I believe the term is “chicks with dicks”


I call them wymin 2.0 because they're an advancement in every way. Haters can't stop progress


----------



## Thumb Butler (Apr 1, 2022)

There are only two genders.

*(USER WAS PUT ON PROBATION FOR THIS POST)*


----------



## Nathan Higgers (Apr 1, 2022)

You know what? I prefer this to the anime avatar shit you did last year.


----------



## Mr. Bung (Apr 1, 2022)

You are in luck my friend! I have a stockpile of about 200 Goldbellies in my garage so I will save you some time and send you one for each Chris coin you have, whatever stock you have remaining. They haven't been refrigerated and some of them look kind of funny, but don't worry they still taste alright. That's all that really matters when if comes to pies right? Hit me up!


----------



## Looney Troons (Apr 1, 2022)

Lol


----------



## Spergichu (Apr 1, 2022)

Is this Banworld?


----------



## Uranus Pink (Apr 1, 2022)

CivilianOfTheFandomWars said:


> How did you niggers stand this super bright Web 1.0 retard forum back then?
> Jesus Christ, no wonder they all went crazy.


It was done back then to weed out the weak, pathetic thin skinned losers from the forum warriors and shitposters.


----------



## AlephOne2Many (Apr 1, 2022)

[Something that gets me banned]


----------



## Peace Or Love (Apr 1, 2022)

Is this the power of Rust?


----------



## Juan But Not Forgotten (Apr 1, 2022)

But it seems that forum is working way faster than before, irony, anyone?


----------



## Double Dee (Apr 1, 2022)

Holy fuck, yesssssss. Thank you for the preview of our Sneedforo, Errverlord!


----------



## Gangster Talk (Apr 1, 2022)

Why are you trolling the dead


----------



## CivilianOfTheFandomWars (Apr 1, 2022)

Uranus Pink said:


> It was done back then to weed out the weak, pathetic thin skinned losers from the forum warriors and shitposters.


Bitch, your avatar is literally porn, you do not get to call people losers.


----------



## cerulean hydra (Apr 1, 2022)

where the fuck did my stairs go


----------



## Kiislova (Apr 1, 2022)

Browsers with dark mode feature or display filters sure are having a better day...


----------



## Hungry Homeless Handjob (Apr 1, 2022)

This forum is so unreadable that no one will know I rape niggers


----------



## AltisticRight (Apr 1, 2022)

Give me a puzzle piece and I will buy you a free pizza for pizza day, DM dox.


----------



## 𝕺𝖑' 𝕯𝖎𝖗𝖙𝖞 𝕱𝖆𝖙𝖘𝖔 (Apr 1, 2022)




----------



## linchan (Apr 1, 2022)

Blinding us on trans visibility day. Based


----------



## Aidan (Apr 1, 2022)

CivilianOfTheFandomWars said:


> Bitch, your avatar is literally porn, you do not get to call people losers.


So is yours!


----------



## Badungus Kabungus (Apr 1, 2022)

Just like back in the day


----------



## Uranus Pink (Apr 1, 2022)

CivilianOfTheFandomWars said:


> Bitch, your avatar is literally porn, you do not get to call people losers.


Touché


----------



## LaxerBRO (Apr 1, 2022)

I suppose this is not the worst thing in the world.


----------



## Registration (Apr 1, 2022)

so this is what they mean when they say white is oppresive...


----------



## theshep (Apr 1, 2022)

I feel like I've had a stroke.


----------



## CivilianOfTheFandomWars (Apr 1, 2022)

Aidan said:


> So is yours!


Mine is God himself, taken form on our mortal coil.


----------



## InteracialBowelSyndrome (Apr 1, 2022)

This background is givin me 2000s LiveJournal vibes. Don't make me read my old diaries and see what a pathetic emo boi I was.


----------



## Alan P. (Apr 1, 2022)

My eyes, jeez!


----------



## Michael Janke (Apr 1, 2022)

Image Reactions said:


> White is right.


hwite is right and hwite is good, keep those chanks back in the hood.


----------



## The Mass Shooter Ron Soye (Apr 1, 2022)

This is problematic, guys. There's a war on IRL and online right now.


----------



## Gay Mouth (Apr 1, 2022)

This is the unfunniest April fools day ever


----------



## UmQasaan (Apr 1, 2022)

Me in my pitch black room opening teh farms


----------



## Robin Yad (Apr 1, 2022)

It hurts! It hurts!





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## PeggieBigCock (Apr 1, 2022)

It bad, go back. White webpages are fucking ass.


----------



## Jump (Apr 1, 2022)

Me reading Kiwifarms with the new theme


----------



## JethroTullamore (Apr 1, 2022)

WACKY WACKY WACKY!!!


it’s the troons isn’t it?


----------



## Mega Man II Intro - GB (Apr 1, 2022)

seriously NOT FUNNY change it back


----------



## FingerLiger (Apr 1, 2022)

holy fuck that update burned my eyes...Anyway have a good 1st of April sir


----------



## Goyslop Muncher (Apr 1, 2022)

Happy April Sneed's Day



Nigger


----------



## TheCuntler (Apr 1, 2022)

I really like how the quotes look like. Not so much the rest but the quotes are really clean.


----------



## Spedestrian (Apr 1, 2022)

What the gently caress is this poo poo, feels like my eyeballs are being surprise sexed by this loving lovely theme. Kinda surprised I had to type those word filters manually. Still a great prank though.


----------



## Dumb Bitch Smoothie (Apr 1, 2022)

This feels....vintage.


----------



## Michael Janke (Apr 1, 2022)

does the dark setting still exist, i cant find it.


----------



## Spergichu (Apr 1, 2022)

Well at least it's better than 4chan's prank.


----------



## Strayserval (Apr 1, 2022)

i actually like this tbh, very comfy


----------



## P. Barnes' THOT (Apr 1, 2022)

I am pouting so hard rn.


----------



## Serbian Peacekeepers (Apr 1, 2022)

Man this redesign sure is something awful.

I actually dont hate it , just wish i knew what page number i was on.


----------



## Valstrax (Apr 1, 2022)

THE BURNING WHITE
IT HURTS


----------



## zyclonPD (Apr 1, 2022)

Toasting in le epic bread


----------



## Blue Miaplacidus (Apr 1, 2022)

do we all have to sign our posts now?


----------



## Sugriva (Apr 1, 2022)

AIIIIIIEEEEEEEEEEEEE HELP ME NIGGERMAN!!!!!


----------



## Sexy Senior Citizen (Apr 1, 2022)

I am... oddly okay with this. Is this going to be a custom theme for the website in the future?


----------



## Solid Hyrax (Apr 1, 2022)

AAAH Everything is so bright!


----------



## Hecate (Apr 1, 2022)

this is the best April 1st I've had in a while, thanks nulltax!


----------



## SCSI (Apr 1, 2022)

I feel like it's 1999 again and I'm checking to see what nonsense Jeff K. has gotten up to today.  Best April Fool's ever. 

And thank you for opening sales on the last few stray coins, I had regretted not grabbing one earlier.  Have a Goldbelly on me, Null.


----------



## Bad Take Crucifier (Apr 1, 2022)

SWEET CHRIST I'M BLIND


----------



## Tism the Return (Apr 1, 2022)

Now we can sneed 'n' feed Stevie Wonder style, thanks for the blindness boss.


----------



## Ophelia (Apr 1, 2022)

Oh my god it reminds me of a shitty forum I visited as a teenager. And I still don’t know what “sneed” is (aside from a reference to a Simpson’s joke).


----------



## hokyshinken (Apr 1, 2022)

Nice joke now do another one.


----------



## Michael Janke (Apr 1, 2022)

Nice try Null. i got around the light mode.


----------



## Fag Albert (Apr 1, 2022)

I feel stronger just looking at this.


----------



## Blacked (Apr 1, 2022)

This joke from tonight’s Simpsons made me LOL!!!!!!
React if you got it!!!~~~


----------



## LUNEKO (Apr 1, 2022)

Harvey Danger said:


> Well at least it's better than 4chan's prank.


I don't know i think having the runescape ost playing site wide would enhance the web 1.0 experience


----------



## Piglet (Apr 1, 2022)

This is headed straight for the comedy goldmine.


----------



## TheRetardKing (Apr 1, 2022)

Is this like, the old website layout or something?


----------



## Luxury Villa Cat Advocate (Apr 1, 2022)

I'm blind, but now I can truly sneed now more than ever


----------



## Crass_and_Champ (Apr 1, 2022)

oh god am not good with conputer
how this get here


----------



## Blacked (Apr 1, 2022)

TheRetardKing said:


> Is this like, the old website layout or something?


Lurk moar newbie LOL


----------



## Adamska (Apr 1, 2022)

Haha Force Dark Mode go BRRRRRR-


----------



## LUNEKO (Apr 1, 2022)

Strayserval said:


> i actually like this tbh, very comfy


You might wanna check with a therapist for the quickest Stockholm syndrome development mankind has seen


----------



## Cpl. Long Dong Silver (Apr 1, 2022)

So where can I cop some Mangosteen?


----------



## CarlosDanger (Apr 1, 2022)

Dysnomia said:


> I'm blind. But that's ok because now I can't see trannies anymore.


Always look at the bright side of things.


----------



## Grinrow (Apr 1, 2022)

This fucking sucks what the fuck are you doing Null?


----------



## Xenomorphs Are Cute (Apr 1, 2022)

MY FUCKING EYES, HOLY FUCK. Null, add some fucking Amoled Black here, holy fuck.


----------



## ReformedGoon (Apr 1, 2022)

this thread is navigable


----------



## KingFrampt (Apr 1, 2022)

Other than the searing white I enjoy the simplicity of the theme, this years joke was good thanks Null


----------



## Peru oso donas (Apr 1, 2022)

Ophelia said:


> Oh my god it reminds me of a shitty forum I visited as a teenager. And I still don’t know what “sneed” is (aside from a reference to a Simpson’s joke).


The sign is a subtle joke. The shop is called "Sneed's Feed & Seed", where feed and seed both end in the sound "-eed", thus rhyming with the name of the owner, Sneed. The sign says that the shop was "Formerly Chuck's", implying that the two words beginning with "F" and "S" would have ended with "-uck", rhyming with "Chuck". So, when Chuck owned the shop, it would have been called "Chuck's Fuck and Suck".


----------



## Useless(?) Boomer (Apr 1, 2022)

Null i love you but this is endangering my sanity


----------



## cerulean hydra (Apr 1, 2022)

Ozma is fat and I would not have sex with her.


----------



## Lieutenant Rasczak (Apr 1, 2022)

*OHMYSWEETMISSINGLEFTHANDTHATWASONCEUSEDFORGREATERTHINGS*


----------



## InteracialBowelSyndrome (Apr 1, 2022)

Ahh, judging by the background,  clearly we are in the year of 2001, sometime in the fall. I'm just gonna glance out my office window and gaze upon the beauty of the Twin Towers. Hey look, a plane!


----------



## RL Steinbeck (Apr 1, 2022)

I can’t believe you’ve done this


----------



## DoodooForGoogol (Apr 1, 2022)

What a terrible day to have eyes.


----------



## Blacked (Apr 1, 2022)

~~~~her boyfriend 
~~~~he don’t know
~~~~ANYTHING
~~~~about her :-‘(


----------



## Windows Error 98 (Apr 1, 2022)

No wonder everyone in Lawltax’s domain went fucking bananas. 5 minutes of this and my mind is deteriorating.


----------



## A Series Of Tubes (Apr 1, 2022)

BoxerShorts47 said:


> How do I enable dark mode?


Delete system32


----------



## Common Shadow (Apr 1, 2022)

It's like I'm staring at a chatroom circa 1997


----------



## The handsome tard (Apr 1, 2022)

Thanks, now Im blind


----------



## Pissmaster (Apr 1, 2022)

BoxerShorts47 said:


> How do I enable dark mode?


Insert scissors into eyes


----------



## Mysterious Autist XX (Apr 1, 2022)

Why does Jersh should like he did a massive line of coke?


----------



## naaaaiiiiillllll!!! (Apr 1, 2022)

bravado said:


> this is fucking hideous, jersh.





magickittyz said:


> This is nice


The duality of kiwis.


Frank D'arbo said:


> Its like im really stuck in 2000s internet culture!


@Dom Cruise your time to shine!


----------



## LUNEKO (Apr 1, 2022)

Mysterious Autist XX said:


> Why does Jersh should like he did a massive line of coke?


Because he did to soothe the pain of his fucked up spine


----------



## Linoone (Apr 1, 2022)

This is some Islamic shit beaming onto my eyes.


----------



## Zirnwyb (Apr 1, 2022)

I liked the anime girl avatars from last year better. This shit is setting my poor eyeballs on fire lmao.


----------



## Strayserval (Apr 1, 2022)

LUNEKO said:


> You might wanna check with a therapist for the quickest Stockholm syndrome development mankind has seen


i adapt quickly to nightmares simple as


----------



## DumbDosh (Apr 1, 2022)

feeling a craving for mangosteens


----------



## LUNEKO (Apr 1, 2022)

Zirnwyb said:


> I liked the anime girl avatars from last year better. This shit is setting my poor eyeballs on fire lmao.


And the generic anime girls didn't?


----------



## MrJokerRager (Apr 1, 2022)

It does work fine with some sort of night mode or blue light filter.


----------



## Aunt Carol (Apr 1, 2022)

Important note: this design is missing a link to Watched Threads.


----------



## Brahmin (Apr 1, 2022)

Zirnwyb said:


> I liked the anime girl avatars from last year better. This shit is setting my poor eyeballs on fire lmao.


That gave Null a suspiciously young anime as an avatar initially, I don't think that one is coming back.


----------



## Scarlett Johansson (Apr 1, 2022)

I love the new look for the doggo.


----------



## 00R-Gundam (Apr 1, 2022)

My fucking eyes you monster!!!!!

Ill have the internet police backtrace your bitch ass. Consequences will never be the same!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Blacked (Apr 1, 2022)

FUCK OSAMA BIN LADEN


DIRKA DIRKA DIE!!!!!


----------



## WULULULULU (Apr 1, 2022)

We've reached to a point where comedy is no longer amusement and jokes and instead means pain and suffering. A prelude to ClownWorld.


----------



## Peru oso donas (Apr 1, 2022)

Aunt Carol said:


> Important note: this design is missing a link to Watched Threads.


I think search is also broken, maybe try donating to Notax and he will use the money for the site and totally not embellish it for pies, wine and xanax.


----------



## Moist Unguentine (Apr 1, 2022)

No


----------



## Shrekking Crew (Apr 1, 2022)

I'm sensing a lark of some sort.


----------



## Apex Ralphamale (Apr 1, 2022)

Gonna need the darkening plugin for this.
Also you have to click page buttons like 20 times just to switch pages.


----------



## evilsponge (Apr 1, 2022)

We're home fellow goons


----------



## Dude Christmas (Apr 1, 2022)

Ah this washed out theme is an April Fools Joke.


----------



## Mega Man II Intro - GB (Apr 1, 2022)

evilsponge said:


> We're home fellow goons


I can make the website


----------



## evilsponge (Apr 1, 2022)

Fix Search


----------



## Michael Janke (Apr 1, 2022)

thanks to the new profile pic, we can confirm nulls avatar is a golden retriever


----------



## FunPosting101 (Apr 1, 2022)

Meh, the 4chan joke for this year is better and I want my dark mode back. Fug yoo null : DDDD


----------



## Gaylord Brachiosaurus (Apr 1, 2022)

So you found a way to combine an April Fool's bit and a software rollout? Smart. But as everyone is saying I'm now blind.


----------



## Rungle (Apr 1, 2022)

hello i am new to this forum, what is this about


----------



## Neil (Apr 1, 2022)

XDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Cat Attack (Apr 1, 2022)

Would have been a lot funnier if you just used this as an opportunity to nuke A&N except it wasn't an April Fool's joke


----------



## Blacked (Apr 1, 2022)

Rungle said:


> hello i am new to this forum, what is this about


New Zealand bird breeding


----------



## Smooth Brained (Apr 1, 2022)

Wow, this theme sure is _Something Awful..._

...I'll be here all night


----------



## Double Dee (Apr 1, 2022)

Can we keep the look after April 1st, Josh? This is actually kinda comfy.


----------



## ClamHammer (Apr 1, 2022)

Where the fuck am I?


----------



## RealMuthaForYa (Apr 1, 2022)

What sort of faggot Hades is this?


----------



## Jimmy Hopkins (Apr 1, 2022)

Man, they site theme is actually giving me a headache! You got us good Jersh!


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Apr 1, 2022)

At least I can take solace in the fact that Null will laugh at all of us because we're hissing at the website like vampires and shielding our eyes.  I understand the humor.  It just hurts boss.


----------



## Neil (Apr 1, 2022)

complete the joke by censoring  the n word with "attractive and successful African-American",  "nigga" with "nubian", "fuck" with "gently caress", and shit with "poo poo", asshole with "stinky hole" etc


----------



## Uber driver reviewer (Apr 1, 2022)

Need more 5.7mm


----------



## murdered meat bag (Apr 1, 2022)

man this brings me back.


----------



## Rezza (Apr 1, 2022)

I was having a big problem irl, something that made me feel a bit depressed
So I decided to check on the site to see the retards and lunatics on the internet, hopefully to cheer me up....
And now I'm blind


It did cheer me up though


----------



## Kikemaster (Apr 1, 2022)

Where can I find the spanish prostitutes forum?


----------



## Mooty-Kins (Apr 1, 2022)

gosh darn it jersh


----------



## Pee Cola (Apr 1, 2022)

When is version V0.1.4.88 due out?


----------



## Diesel (Apr 1, 2022)

Not going to lie, you got me.
Happy 1st of the month


----------



## like_shutup_&_drive_scoob (Apr 1, 2022)

Hate to break it to ya, null, staff, buuuuuut-

I like the forums like this. 
Way more than the usual. It's like a chunky old school cake design and I dig it.


----------



## Peru oso donas (Apr 1, 2022)

Kikemaster said:


> Where can I find the spanish prostitutes forum?


Right besides the tranny scat fetish prostitutes forum


----------



## Dork Of Ages (Apr 1, 2022)




----------



## Dandy (Apr 1, 2022)

Dang, last round of Chris coins are already gone?! TDWU.


----------



## Flaming Insignias (Apr 1, 2022)

Gonna join in the chorus to say the obvious: Josh, hurry up and fix the site, the light mode is making me sick.


----------



## Zebedee (Apr 1, 2022)

_Incoherent Screeching_


----------



## glib (Apr 1, 2022)




----------



## Otterly (Apr 1, 2022)

THE LIGHT, IT BURNS. What’s wrong with your back, Null?


----------



## Kacho (Apr 1, 2022)

god dam trump-chan is dummy thicc


----------



## Apteryx Owenii (Apr 1, 2022)

i know its ironic and 4/1 and all but i still hate this


----------



## MunsterCheese (Apr 1, 2022)

Is this what it feels like to be a black person surrounded by white people?


----------



## ItCouldBeWorse (Apr 1, 2022)

This theme is awesome. I hope it stays as a "Retro" or "Taxed" theme.


----------



## Apteryx Owenii (Apr 1, 2022)

Dandy said:


> Dang, last round of Chris coins are already gone?! TDWU.


wonder how may people got fucked by the captcha

without stickers I refuse to apologize for double posting


----------



## CWCissey (Apr 1, 2022)




----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Apr 1, 2022)

Idaho Battle Barn said:


> MY EYES! IT BURNS!


YOU DARE BRING LIGHT HERE?!?!

You must *die!!*


----------



## Melkor (Apr 1, 2022)

NO COINS?


----------



## A Pale Shadow (Apr 1, 2022)

I could've gone the rest of my life without remembering the SA layout, and you ruined it. God save my retinas.


----------



## Semen_Recycler (Apr 1, 2022)

I WANT THIS OFF THE FARMS NOW NOW NOW NOW NOW


----------



## StickFruit (Apr 1, 2022)

I thought I made a typo or some shit with the link. Caught me very off-guard, great job.


----------



## Tasty Tatty (Apr 1, 2022)

Its' all so white, are we finally gone full nazi?


----------



## Bickle (Apr 1, 2022)

I like how the page buttons only work if you click directly on the number instead of the entire button.


----------



## There Is Light At The End (Apr 1, 2022)

Did you just created a portal to early 2000s internet?


----------



## HEXbox Carousel (Apr 1, 2022)

I'M SHITSING????


----------



## Culinary Hindenburg (Apr 1, 2022)

I see your game, Notax. While I was in the Brave settings for dark mode I remembered I was overdue sending a tip. You only get 1 BAT today though for burning my eyes.


----------



## Vault (Apr 1, 2022)

You got it right down to the grenade kiwi, that made me smile. You have a great eye for detail!


----------



## GayestFurryTrash (Apr 1, 2022)

I opened kiwifarms on a wim on my phone before going to sleep, I am now blind.


----------



## FluorideHuffer (Apr 1, 2022)

This is the most beautiful thing I have ever seen in my life, please don't change it back


----------



## Spasticus Autisticus (Apr 1, 2022)

posting in Notax thread


----------



## AcidityLiquidity (Apr 1, 2022)

Getting some amazing 2000-201X vibes, good stuff. Forgot how ugly stuff was back then. The avatars are a lot bigger and easier to see though.


----------



## Jesse Nicholas Radin (Apr 1, 2022)

Fix it before I go nuculur.


----------



## Hmmpf! (Apr 1, 2022)

Holy shit, atleast mark the current page number with something like bold text. God fucking dammit.


----------



## Don Yagon (Apr 1, 2022)

On a side note, we now can see what the ooperator is doing besides ooperating.


----------



## Peru oso donas (Apr 1, 2022)

NOT Sword Fighter Super said:


> YOU DARE BRING LIGHT HERE?!?!
> 
> You must *die!!*


You fool...


----------



## soggy london (Apr 1, 2022)

NOOOO my basement dweller eyes haven’t seen this amount of light in _years_


----------



## PS2 Kiryu (Apr 1, 2022)

Lets cherrish our brave  Jolyne Connie Moon transition  <3


----------



## Rack Of CDs (Apr 1, 2022)

God damn, I love it yet hate it


----------



## derpi (Apr 1, 2022)

Daddy Null plz give back dark mode


----------



## Knight of the Rope (Apr 1, 2022)

Brahmin said:


> That gave Null a suspiciously young anime as an avatar initially, I don't think that one is coming back.


But yet, they're all still right there on his server.
https://kiwifarms.net/public/dont/open/cancer/inside/


----------



## theshitposter (Apr 1, 2022)

ew


----------



## lolcow yoghurt (Apr 1, 2022)

I always use the collaborative data services skin (my eyes don't like dark themes) so this came out weird but it feels nostalgic


----------



## Don Yagon (Apr 1, 2022)

Hmmpf! said:


> Holy shit, atleast mark the current page number with something like bold text. God fucking dammit.


The current page number class is still present in HTML, you can use custom CSS to highlight it.

```
.pageNav-page--current {
  background: #aaa;
}
```


----------



## In the Dollhouse (Apr 1, 2022)

Nostalgic...eye burning levels of awful  but nostalgic


----------



## thegooddoctor (Apr 1, 2022)

The white is blinding me!! Well at least I can’t see furries anymore.


----------



## Don Yagon (Apr 1, 2022)

Knight of the Rope said:


> But yet, they're all still right there on his server.
> https://kiwifarms.net/public/dont/open/cancer/inside/


There are also nudes of some fat tranny. Thanks Notax, very cool.


			https://kiwifarms.net/public/laurelai/


----------



## Cocklaunch (Apr 1, 2022)

I am the first in this thread to say nigger


----------



## RustedPeacock (Apr 1, 2022)

I like how the HTML title is described.


```
<meta name="description" content="I'M SHITSING????">
<meta property="og:description" content="I'M SHITSING????">
```

You have made my day Notax!


----------



## Blacked (Apr 1, 2022)

DONT YOU TALK ABOUT ME YOU SON OF A BITCH
ITS ME,  THE LIGHT BRINGER


----------



## catmasterj (Apr 1, 2022)

Not sure if this is an April fools or not. 

If so it's pretty cool


----------



## RomanesEuntDomus (Apr 1, 2022)

>Go to store
>select MATI-bucks
>check-out shows tax despite promises of Notax

Fuck you Notax, you're not my real dad.


----------



## VermilionFluttershy (Apr 1, 2022)

It's getting late. Think I'll browse around KF before be-GAAH, MY FUCKING EYES!!!


----------



## Shidoen (Apr 1, 2022)

Blacked said:


> DONT YOU TALK ABOUT ME YOU SON OF A BITCHView attachment 3132528
> ITS ME,  THE LIGHT BRINGER


Cuts to the audience beating the shit out of him.


----------



## Faggitory (Apr 1, 2022)

99% of this is annoying, but I kind of like the banner at the top. The grenade looking kiwi with the grey bar under it makes the site look more classy.


----------



## Ghostse (Apr 1, 2022)

Search works, immersion ruined


----------



## Blacked (Apr 1, 2022)

Shidoen said:


> Cuts to the audience beating the shit out of him.


Meanwhile Doug Walker’s just looking on going *AAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH*!
He’s going  BUILD THAT WALL!!!


----------



## SpiceyHuman (Apr 1, 2022)

Did the coins already sell out? How do I accidently a coin?

Null sempai I hope your spine feels better, please get lots of rest!


----------



## Ice Gun Ninja (Apr 1, 2022)

This can't actually be sneedForo. NULL said he haven't worked on it for some time now. This has to be some kind of theme. Right?


----------



## Angry New Ager (Apr 1, 2022)

I'm lounging in bed at midnight, wearing my sunglasses, and wishing I had my eclipse-viewing glasses here instead. 

Jesus fuck, my retinas will never be the same.


----------



## JustSomeDong (Apr 1, 2022)

Just when you think April 1st will probably suck, @Null comes along and saves the day.  Take care of that spine buddy!
And thank god for darkmode browser extensions.  They take the eye rape down to a mild grope.


----------



## RustedPeacock (Apr 1, 2022)

```
<meta name="description" content="[B]Community dedicated to discussing eccentric people who voluntarily make fools of themselves. Explore abnormal psychology and the minds of Internet crazies[/B]">
```

Sounds like some fancy scientific board about psychology, lol.


----------



## HomerSimpson (Apr 1, 2022)

Oh jeez, now we will get anothe Notax pill stream where he talks about being a nazi.


----------



## Bad Take Crucifier (Apr 1, 2022)

I bought a silver coin, I need to feed my sneed


----------



## Shidoen (Apr 1, 2022)

Blacked said:


> Meanwhile Doug Walker’s just looking on going *AAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH*!
> He’s going  BUILD THAT WALL!!!


I don't think he'd say that.


----------



## The Anarki Main (Apr 1, 2022)

Real missed opportunity, you should have made the default theme a replica of chris chan's old website


----------



## Juke and Jam (Apr 1, 2022)

HomerSimpson said:


> Oh jeez, now we will get anothe Notax pill stream where he talks about being a nazi.


Punch a forum moderator, TODAY!


----------



## Cuckoman (Apr 1, 2022)

I like it because I am an autist. Pray it stays like this for a long time.

EDIT: The one thing that would make it even better though is if you could shrink the usable space to just be a small rectangle in the middle of the screen so we can relive the Mobile-First push from 5-10 years ago.

Let me show an example, assume you split the screen into 9 equally sized areas, like this:

G G G
G K G
G G G

Then  K would be the KF content and G would just be light grey empty space.


----------



## Poppavalyim Andropoff (Apr 1, 2022)

This theme is so Facewordbookpress it’s perfect … could do with some more frames,webrings & guestbooks


----------



## Disheveled Human (Apr 1, 2022)

The purchase a new vagina and customizable urn makes this site not only amazing but oddly and specifically catered to my browsing experience 9.5/10.


----------



## Leopold II of Belgium (Apr 1, 2022)

How do I get my spooktober theme back pls...


----------



## Glowie (Apr 1, 2022)

You missed one thing "stupid newb” avatar for every user @Null


----------



## Don Yagon (Apr 1, 2022)

>hreef


----------



## RSOD (Apr 1, 2022)

HELP I CANT SEE MY DRUM


----------



## Freezard (Apr 1, 2022)

Haven't my eyes been abused enough by this site?


----------



## deepFriedBaka (Apr 1, 2022)

Don Yagon said:


> >hreef
> View attachment 3132598



>hreef
I see Notax is already channeling the spirit of Lowtax from beyond the grave.

*(USER WAS PERMABANNED FOR THIS POST)*


----------



## Abowaffen (Apr 1, 2022)

I missed the Chris coins yet again. Make some more coins Notax, I will give you more pie monies.


----------



## Near (Apr 1, 2022)

Where's the LP subforum


----------



## oramge cat (Apr 1, 2022)

I love the web 1.0 aesthetic and it's kind of crazy that like, one guy made this just to make fun of trannies but please god tell me there is going to be a dark mode. I use a very large monitor and I feel like I am staring into the sun.


----------



## Dude Christmas (Apr 1, 2022)

Needs a dark theme, its too bright.


----------



## Im just here for the salt (Apr 1, 2022)

nice April fools joke, my eyes now want to kill themself


----------



## Pickle Inspector (Apr 1, 2022)

*(USER WAS BANNED FOR THIS POST)*


----------



## PurpleEater (Apr 1, 2022)

wait I love it


----------



## Neil (Apr 1, 2022)

I'm honestly surprised people here complaining haven't heard of using browser extensions or add-ons for an automatic dark mode. They exist for most if not all browsers.


----------



## Spunt (Apr 1, 2022)

I'm waiting for version 0.1.4.88

This forum brought to you by the power of Ambien(tm)


----------



## Miller (Apr 1, 2022)

I miss the Biden Blue theme.


----------



## One Sick Puppy (Apr 1, 2022)

Loving the new look.


----------



## Odogaron_big_red_dog (Apr 1, 2022)

WoAh So WiLd AnD wAcKy! Thanks


----------



## Hepativore (Apr 1, 2022)

We could always have an option for something like a retro-80's vaporwave theme for the theme selections.

Depeche Mode goes perfectly with reading the comings and goings of lolcows and troons and it would go nicely with the logo that Null uses whenever he posts the announcement for Movie Night...


----------



## The Fatriarchy (Apr 1, 2022)

It's nostalgic when paired with kiwi posting. Like nothing ever changed.


----------



## Leblanc (Apr 1, 2022)

Where the FYAD section notax?


----------



## northstar747 (Apr 1, 2022)

I think we should have a thread on Cliffy Yablonski

Cow or based you decide



			https://www.somethingawful.com/cliff-yablonski/i-hate-you-19/


----------



## Slightly Worthless (Apr 1, 2022)

How to enable dark mode??


----------



## Schatzi Katze (Apr 1, 2022)

my eyes are bleeding thank u admin


----------



## The Bovinian Derivative (Apr 1, 2022)

I want to die, good job. 



Happy april fools day, Jersh.


----------



## McSchlomo (Apr 1, 2022)

*(NULL WAS PERMABANNED FOR THIS FORUM)*


----------



## Muppetstudios (Apr 1, 2022)

Still better than most sites no autovideo scrolling down blocking links


----------



## Hongourable Madisha (Apr 1, 2022)

Mods knew


----------



## Stasi (Apr 1, 2022)

This isn't funny Josh, I want my fucking eyesight back


----------



## Krokodil Konsumer (Apr 1, 2022)

I like the funny kiwi images at the bottom of the page


----------



## Spedestrian (Apr 1, 2022)

After five minutes the novelty was outweighed by having my screen glow harder than a CIA nigger, so I grabbed the CSS from some of my open tabs and slammed it together like a caveman to avoid going blind. It's janky and I don't care because it's just for 24 hours, but if your eyes are screaming you can drop the contents of `my_fucking_eyes.txt` into Stylus / Stylish / whatever userstyle plugin you've got. It looks like this:


----------



## SuperConglomerateWhale (Apr 1, 2022)

Is this the eternal realm with Semitic overseers?


----------



## buttmunch (Apr 1, 2022)

i paid for premium and im still getting several ads per page, wtf notax?? scamming fucking website, hello?! NO i dont want to buy grape sodas?? im not a nigger??? i hope the other koons wake up to whats really going on here soon, leaving you pennyless and trannyless 

BYE FOREVER DORK


----------



## Ukraine is Big Gay (Apr 1, 2022)

Spedestrian said:


> After five minutes the novelty was outweighed by having my screen glow harder than a CIA nigger, so I grabbed the CSS from some of my open tabs and slammed it together like a caveman to avoid going blind. It's janky and I don't care because it's just for 24 hours, but if your eyes are screaming you can drop the contents of `my_fucking_eyes.txt` into Stylus / Stylish / whatever userstyle plugin you've got. It looks like this:
> View attachment 3132665


Voted 5 go hog wild


----------



## Escalating Violence (Apr 1, 2022)

My eyes, they are melting!


----------



## Berb (Apr 1, 2022)

Why


----------



## The First Fag (Apr 1, 2022)

It runs nice, sure.
But at the same time it looks like Jack Murphy's chocolate lava cake.

I hate it, please keep it.
P.S. minorities


----------



## Blimp (Apr 1, 2022)

I was able to go back to the original stylesheet by PM'ing Null _waffle iron baby_


----------



## Odogaron_big_red_dog (Apr 1, 2022)

Stasi said:


> This isn't funny Josh, I want my fucking eyesight back


Do you really want to see all those tranny hatchet wounds? Notax did you a favor.


----------



## Agent of Z.O.G. (Apr 1, 2022)

I like it


----------



## BernieRose (Apr 1, 2022)

This was all just one big viral marketing campaign for Goldbelly. Or should I say (((Goldbelly))).


----------



## Sad Chad (Apr 1, 2022)

Can April Fools be over? Change frightens me.


----------



## Slimy Time (Apr 1, 2022)

Goddammit, got me with the "wildest dreams come true click".


----------



## Friendly Primarina (Apr 1, 2022)

This change should be permanent on the condition that Null changes his username to notax permanently.


----------



## Punished Benis (Apr 1, 2022)

Very cool. Feels nostalgic.


----------



## Pointless Sperg (Apr 1, 2022)

Oh fuck this hurts my eyes. Hello fellow KiwiGoons. Giwis? Oh wait.
WE'RE ALL KOONS.



Friendly Primarina said:


> This change should be permanent on the condition that Null changes his username to notax permanently.



But then Null would have to an hero.


----------



## AMHOLIO (Apr 1, 2022)

When the April magic ends can the site still have more pictures of cute kiwi birds?


----------



## Style (Apr 1, 2022)

Holy shit, this is hideous.

PERFECT


----------



## Alcatraz (Apr 1, 2022)

Even Random.txt is rebelling against you for this bullshit, Nool.


----------



## Varg Did Nothing Wrong (Apr 1, 2022)

I honestly kinda like the way the forum looks nowadays. I've always used the Stealth skin so it's not a huge change and there is something comfy about the 2003-era look of this skin.


----------



## Redeemer and Destroyer (Apr 1, 2022)

Not even the blue light filter could protect my eyes from burning!


----------



## Spud (Apr 1, 2022)

The emotes are a bit off


----------



## Shovel Mech Pilot (Apr 1, 2022)

The new theme is based and redpilled.


----------



## Apteryx Owenii (Apr 1, 2022)

i knew this was coming so i bought all the coins. I will only sell them in exchange for enough money for gender-affirming surgery. Specifically, my gender identity is Ron Jeremy and I want to fund the schlong transplant (he doesn't need it anymore ) with kiwi coin profit

 buy all my silver kiwi coins to make this happen. 500k. Either that or I fill a bathtub with them and just wiggle around in there I guess. maybe I didn't think this through. I should have put it on barb's credit.

im sorry for not double posting


----------



## deepFriedBaka (Apr 1, 2022)

Lowtax said:
			
		

> SO DONT FUCKING BUY IT, DONT FUCKING DRINK IT, DONT FUCKING CLICK MY LINKS.
> I mean Christ, all I did was make this thread to support a product which actually pleasantly surprised me, and folks are voting this thread "crap" and suggesting I'm scamming them. I've said repeatedly that this was just my experience and in no way should indicate how everybody else will feel. I've said the links to Amazon were referrals, so I'm not trying to hide anything. I've-
> 
> ahh fuck it, I'm closing this thread, fuck you and fuck GBS, I can never post a single goddamn thread in here without you faggots making GBS threads it up in some way or another. I should've learned my lesson long ago and never left the intelligent, rational forum where I don't have to deal with clueless idiots and morons like you people. I'm going back to FYAD and staying there, since it has a microscopic fraction of the retards and trolls populating GBS.
> ...


----------



## Chive Turkey (Apr 1, 2022)

This is the ideal forum skin. You may not like it, but thos is what peak performance looks like.


----------



## lightswitchdoll (Apr 1, 2022)

I hope Josh is taking this all the way and is sucking on some bpd Mormon cokewhore toes rn


----------



## HerrKlicks (Apr 1, 2022)

Throw all the neg(ro) ratings at me but I kinda hope this style sticks around as an option after 1/4... I like it more than the actual stealth theme for inconspicuous browsing.


----------



## Da Capo (Apr 1, 2022)

It looks like the early 2000s vomited all over this forum.


----------



## Never Scored (Apr 1, 2022)

I'm trying to post a picture but Waffle Images won't work. Please help.


----------



## Pointless Sperg (Apr 1, 2022)

But yeah, this sure takes me back.


----------



## Simply Outplayed-HD (Apr 1, 2022)

What's the secret way to fix it?


----------



## Not just another poster (Apr 1, 2022)

I genuinely like the skin and it makes it less obvious I'm browsing an autistic site about internet losers when I'm at work.


----------



## Vivec (Apr 1, 2022)

Sometimes I question why I give a fat gay Floridian $5 a month to continue his life of degeneracy. Today is not one of those days.


----------



## I'm Just A Worm (Apr 1, 2022)

I literally thought my browser broke this morning lmao.   Well played, Notax.


----------



## Twatette (Apr 1, 2022)

The white is burning my eyes and I love it.


----------



## Wash away the rain (Apr 1, 2022)

My eyes ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## weegrumpy (Apr 1, 2022)

Fuck I finally got my cataract surgery after two fucking years, and in a click that surgery is now undone…
after only one week of seeing the glory of the farms…
@null fuck you 
you will reimburse me by donating one slobber guide dog 
lol


----------



## Tom Myers (Apr 1, 2022)

Where is the source? I'd like to contribute.


----------



## dot (Apr 1, 2022)

i’m coping and seething but i still can’t see mother fucker


----------



## Sycophant Stanley (Apr 1, 2022)

Need a FYAD skin variant so I can post Tane


----------



## Rungle (Apr 1, 2022)

You need a "Kiwifarms True And Honest" account to view this post!


----------



## FAQnews Correspondent (Apr 1, 2022)

Da Capo said:


> It looks like the early 2000s vomited all over this forum.


That's a positive.


----------



## blitzkrieg1111 (Apr 1, 2022)

this light theme is killing my eyes
MAKE KIWI FARMS DARK AGAIN PLEASE.
how do i turn the lights off on this shit website?
fuck you josh


----------



## Bowiotronic (Apr 1, 2022)

It is better than the green shit


----------



## Richardface (Apr 1, 2022)

where da mp3s at


----------



## TurdFondler (Apr 1, 2022)

<<!!!>>IMAGE THREAD 56k WARNING<<!!>>

It's been so long since I've had to warn dialup users about bandwidth

Feels bad man

I remember ol dick yanker getting more than one angry email after his zany website ate up some midwestern family's entire monthly bandwidth allotment in a single thread


----------



## Open Window Maniac (Apr 1, 2022)

Is there a way indivudal users can have this as their display after April Fools' is over? I find it very aesthetically pleasing.


----------



## g55c (Apr 1, 2022)

Looks like a drunk monkey made this web site, I couldn't be prouder.


----------



## NSA (Apr 1, 2022)

Where do I pay to ban other users?


----------



## thebananaonion (Apr 1, 2022)

Eww i came to laugh at a troon and I'm treated with this eye-bleed

this is the worst imaginable timeline


----------



## REGENDarySumanai (Apr 1, 2022)

Top Skink said:


> formerly chuckforo


We don't talk about Chuckforo.


----------



## TurdFondler (Apr 1, 2022)

Open Window Maniac said:


> Is there a way indivudal users can have this as their display after April Fools' is over? I find it very aesthetically pleasing.


Anyone who likes this style is over 30 and has had their eyes irreversibly damaged by CRT monitors in their childhood.

(I like it)


----------



## AltisticRight (Apr 1, 2022)

Nice, now it's OWO Silver.
As a furry tranny janny, I must buy.


----------



## MK Ultra Victim (Apr 1, 2022)

i dislike this new theme worse than the users of this forum dislike trannies and blacks


----------



## Pepper Jack (Apr 1, 2022)

MANGOSNEED


----------



## I'm Not Racist Anymore (Apr 1, 2022)

this interface is a masterpiece. Shit not making sense PISSES OFF PEOPLE and THAT IS FUNNY!


----------



## Love Machine (Apr 1, 2022)

I paid ten dollars for this account I demand to be catered to.


----------



## Dr. Geronimo (Apr 1, 2022)

Well this was a shit thing to wake up to.


----------



## metroid_fetish (Apr 1, 2022)

Butts lol


----------



## Dr. Matthew C. Harris (Apr 1, 2022)

This theme is white supremacy

NIGGERS need to take the fight to the KKK jannie Null


----------



## KelpieSelkie (Apr 1, 2022)

This is way more funny than last year's April fool's site change good job on burning my retinas too


----------



## Snoodle (Apr 1, 2022)

And here I thought I slipped into another dimension while I was asleep. Oh well.


----------



## Carpe Jugulum (Apr 1, 2022)

I don’t know what’s worse. This or fanny’s amhole.

My eyes, they burn.


----------



## Dave. (Apr 1, 2022)

Holy fucking shit


----------



## Cowboy Kim (Apr 1, 2022)

Could this mean a CWCki Forums circa 2013 theme for the sites 10th anniversary?


----------



## Crankenstein (Apr 1, 2022)

AStupidMonkey said:


> *[ USER WAS BANNED FOR THIS POST ]*


RIP

*[ USER WAS BANNED FOR THIS POST ]*


----------



## Suburban Bastard (Apr 1, 2022)

I actually kinda like this theme


----------



## No Batty Boys in Jamaica (Apr 1, 2022)

Cowboy Kim said:


> Could this mean a CWCki Forums circa 2013 theme for the sites 10th anniversary?


No it's old school MySpace.

Rip Christopher Poole, founder of Kiwi Farms.


----------



## Sad Crusader (Apr 1, 2022)




----------



## frap (Apr 1, 2022)

Ah this takes me back. And now I am blind.


----------



## Dog-O-Tron 5000v5.0 (Apr 1, 2022)

I've been on the internet a long time, over 20 years, and there's something familiar and...comforting about this layout. Can't quite put my finger on what it is though.


----------



## TheBest (Apr 1, 2022)

This is awful, thank you


----------



## Space.Muffin (Apr 1, 2022)

We do a little trolling.


----------



## BONE_Buddy (Apr 1, 2022)

Stunts like this is the special sauce that makes Kiwi Farms Special. 

As an aside, however you managed to prevent any and all of the "dark mode" extensions from working is a neat trick.


----------



## TitchBitties (Apr 1, 2022)

This is a really good joke but this shit is unbearable


----------



## Sundae (Apr 1, 2022)

Looks like it's time to break out the welding goggles if I want to browse the site today.


----------



## RSLUG30 (Apr 1, 2022)

this forum theme is absolutely nostalgic for me and i wish it sticks around as a joke option the style selector.


----------



## Ratzinger (Apr 1, 2022)

A much needed improvement. Permanent, please?


----------



## WolfeTone (Apr 1, 2022)

I accidentally the internet


----------



## Lunatic Fringe (Apr 1, 2022)

My father-in-law just passed away recently. I showed Mr Fringe this and asked him what was worse. Dead dad or this theme.

Made him laugh. So, thanks for that at least Notax. Silver lining and all that.


----------



## LikeAStone (Apr 1, 2022)

I am .774% more autistic because of this 
Thank you


----------



## NotValKilmer (Apr 1, 2022)

Thanks I'm gonna end up confusing this and Facebook at some point today and call my mom a nigger


----------



## John Furrman (Apr 1, 2022)

We Koons now


----------



## LordofTendons (Apr 1, 2022)

I have f.lux on maximum and a pair of sunglasses on and I'm still throwing up.


----------



## GeorgeHWBush (Apr 1, 2022)

Bruh moment


----------



## Haint (Apr 1, 2022)

At least it's not anime this time


----------



## Positron (Apr 1, 2022)

> Goldbelly Pies are expensive.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shame they ran out of Mangosteen flavor.


----------



## Shadow Man Dingo (Apr 1, 2022)

I hope this [Content blocked under Article 13] if he doesn't stop.


----------



## Pickle Built (Apr 1, 2022)

You shall learn to love the glasses


----------



## Goyslop Muncher (Apr 1, 2022)

With brave browser under appearance turn on night mode (experimental) Site is dark for me.


----------



## TheSockiestSock (Apr 1, 2022)

Why is it so bright???


----------



## Reverend (Apr 1, 2022)

Can we keep this theme as permanent as it's Beautiful transcending life and the Merge itself.


----------



## Gamercat (Apr 1, 2022)

TheSockiestSock said:


> Why is it so bright???


cause jet fuel can't melt steel beams


----------



## Dante Alighieri (Apr 1, 2022)

I almost actually enjoy it


----------



## Hammersmith (Apr 1, 2022)

Sneedforo looks great! Just implement dark mode and it'll be all good 
P.S. Make this theme available in the theme selector after April Fools too


----------



## TheSockiestSock (Apr 1, 2022)

Gamercat said:


> cause jet fuel can't melt steel beams


Dear god I feel like I am browsing the internet circa 2001


----------



## b0o0pinsn0o0tz (Apr 1, 2022)

lmao I have stumbled into Kiwibook.


----------



## Jassssica (Apr 1, 2022)

I'm honestly impressed how bad Null managed to make the site, lmao. The internet is truly useless today


----------



## WULULULULU (Apr 1, 2022)

Pickle Built said:


> You shall learn to love the glasses


Dr. Nulltax or: Or How I Stopped Complaining And Loved The Glowie.

After staring at this format for like 6-7 hours I am inching an urge to log out.


----------



## El Conserje (Apr 1, 2022)

Nigga, please, add some night mode, please. You can keep the 90s aesthetics, but, please, something that won't make my eyes burn


----------



## TheSockiestSock (Apr 1, 2022)

Hey girls 21/M/CA here any sexy ladies in this AOL chat???


----------



## PFM (Apr 1, 2022)

Haram Exercise said:


> With brave browser under appearance turn on night mode (experimental) Site is dark for me.


Same here. I actually like how this looks. Reminds me of a time past.


----------



## Angry Shoes (Apr 1, 2022)

I like how much legitimate effort this one-day joke took.


----------



## NoodleFucker3000 (Apr 1, 2022)

Null you mad lad.


----------



## Beavis (Apr 1, 2022)

Wow this sure is something awful lol


----------



## WorldEaterChampion (Apr 1, 2022)

The curse of Notax strikes again.


----------



## Grog (Apr 1, 2022)

This thread exposed all the people who browse the forum in a dark basement.


----------



## Iron Hamster (Apr 1, 2022)

I'm triggered by the kiwigrenade


----------



## Hey Beter (Apr 1, 2022)

> This is a *COMEDY FORUM* and anything that is uncomfortable to me is bad.


Does anybody remember that saying about the truth and jest?


----------



## DarkSydeHyde (Apr 1, 2022)

I love April Fools. What I don't love are Ni...


----------



## Penis (Apr 1, 2022)

S-tier


----------



## Kendrick (Apr 1, 2022)

MY EYES! The light mode! It hurts!

Edit: Woo I got a default avatar that's appropriate too! Can't say this update is all bad at least!


----------



## Pickle Inspector (Apr 1, 2022)

Beavis said:


> Wow this sure is something awful lol


I rate this April fools 5 just five good sir.


----------



## Maurice Caine (Apr 1, 2022)

We went so fast that we rolled back in time.


----------



## LordofTendons (Apr 1, 2022)

TheSockiestSock said:


> Hey girls 21/M/CA here any sexy ladies in this AOL chat???


Join us in CopsWhoFlirt chat, bring nightstick


----------



## Cavalier Cipolla (Apr 1, 2022)

Bruh, an ultra christian Polish schoolgirl that I know made a more convincing April fool's prank.


----------



## MarineN*423543 (Apr 1, 2022)

newf@g here, what is sneed?


----------



## Job the Long-Suffering (Apr 1, 2022)

For April fool's, I'm wearing blackface to work. Wish me luck!


----------



## Tiger Jack (Apr 1, 2022)

I understand where SJWs are coming from now. White is truly the most oppressive color.


----------



## GhostButt (Apr 1, 2022)

this with a dark mode would actually be great, love the screen filling marginlessness


----------



## HERE YOU GO (Apr 1, 2022)

employs self to make pies and rub josh's back evrryday.
thank you mods and josh for working on the website


----------



## mdrop22 (Apr 1, 2022)

Where the fuck is my kawaii theme? This isn't funny Nool


----------



## Accept Only Substitutes (Apr 1, 2022)

I hate April Fools day. My Facebook is full of retards moralfagging about how pregnancy jokes are bad and hurtful. Like it's not my job to censor myself to avoid hurting your feelings. I agree pregnancy jokes are tacky, but calm your tits.

This forum change though? Awesomely awful. Five  out of five. Well played. This is the type ofQuality ContentI come here for.


----------



## The handsome tard (Apr 1, 2022)

Null wasnt satisfied with his trolling efforts last year so he now decided to flashbang us.

I would applaud him if I didnt want to punch him first *swing at the air* Where the fuck are you ?! *swing again* I will get you, autistic dog. Just wait until my sight comes back...!


----------



## RavioliHabit (Apr 1, 2022)

DarkSydeHyde said:


> I love April Fools. What I don't love are Ni...


...ce people, they really get on my nerves!


----------



## Sexyphobe (Apr 1, 2022)

Alright, very funny April Fools, much laughs, many funs. Can we have our good ol darkmode back plz.

All that's missing is Clippy.


----------



## Pickle Inspector (Apr 1, 2022)

Accept Only Substitutes said:


> I hate April Fools day. My Facebook is full of retards moralfagging about how pregnancy jokes are bad and hurtful. Like it's not my job to censor myself to avoid hurting your feelings. I agree pregnancy jokes are tacky, but calm your tits.
> 
> This forum change though? Awesomely awful. Five  out of five. Well played. This is the type ofQuality ContentI come here for.


I had a look at SA out of morbid curiosity today and they seem to be even more protective of hurt feelings than Facebook:



That’s a lot of words for ‘I want to to teach 5 year olds about my girl dick’!


----------



## MySonDavid (Apr 1, 2022)

Yes! So much this! This is exactly what the people wanted and sneeded.


----------



## Bored & Confused (Apr 1, 2022)

Ow, my eyes. Enjoy your pies.
Thank you for this sweet surprise.


----------



## Pop pop fizz fizz (Apr 1, 2022)

Forums turned white?
Libs are going to have an extra hard hate boner for the site now.


Honestly, has a kind of nostalgia feeling, like the mid 2000 era forums.


----------



## Used Homunculi Salesman (Apr 1, 2022)

I will never forgive Null for dropping the last of the Kiwi-coins mere minutes after I went to bed.
This is the worst April Fools prank ever.


----------



## rando0675309 (Apr 1, 2022)

What do you know, I have the perfect reaction for this:


----------



## Eternal Gopnik (Apr 1, 2022)

It's too white in here, I demand more diversity.


----------



## Gamercat (Apr 1, 2022)

Pickle Inspector said:


> I had a look at SA out of morbid curiosity today and they seem to be even more protective of hurt feelings than Facebook:
> View attachment 3133163
> View attachment 3133162
> That’s a lot of words for ‘I want to to teach 5 year olds about my girl dick’!


literally the definition of troons


----------



## Blackhole (Apr 1, 2022)

I know i'm very late to the party,but hello all my fellow blinded Kiwis.
Can we keep this as a permanent theme you can switch to in the account settings menu Null?


----------



## Foltest (Apr 1, 2022)

my poor eyes.... it hurts.


----------



## ShoddyNoodle (Apr 1, 2022)

ugh


----------



## TheSockiestSock (Apr 1, 2022)

Hey guys anyone played that new awesome game Skyrim? It is amazing!


----------



## Chan the Wizard (Apr 1, 2022)

How sad are you that Lowtax blew his brains out before he could see this?


----------



## Misery Niggas (Apr 1, 2022)

I want Null to keep this theme, not because it's a welcome change to the forums and i like it's design a little, but i also like suffering.


----------



## MrHoneyBadger (Apr 1, 2022)

I unironically love the new logo.


----------



## Zips (Apr 1, 2022)

April Fool's day is fucking retarded.


----------



## draggs (Apr 1, 2022)

DEAD GAY SNEEDFORUM SO WHITE


----------



## CharlesBarkley (Apr 1, 2022)

hey guys let’s discuss transsexual oppression in my video games


----------



## 🌐🌐🌐 (Apr 1, 2022)

Can you leave this theme as an option? I actually like it


----------



## as a latinx i (Apr 1, 2022)

null child support arc when


----------



## Rome's rightful successor (Apr 1, 2022)

CivilianOfTheFandomWars said:


> I CANT SNEED


Waiting for the exhale.


----------



## Ketamine Kat (Apr 1, 2022)

Silly billy.


----------



## Johan Schmidt (Apr 1, 2022)

This is an unironic, legitimate living hell to view. My autism is screaming at me, and I am going to physically piss on the servers until this is reverted.


----------



## Sneed's Feed And Seed (Apr 1, 2022)

She said I am the one
But the Sneed is not my son


----------



## Wright (Apr 1, 2022)

This doesn't even look that bad honestly


----------



## cactus (Apr 1, 2022)

Oh good, site went back to normal while I was reading this thread, even if a little different, but eh.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 1, 2022)

cactus said:


> Oh good, site went back to normal while I was reading this thread, even if a little different, but eh.


Whats different?


----------



## Mysterious Autist XX (Apr 1, 2022)

Sneedforo has the big gay


----------



## Bad Take Crucifier (Apr 1, 2022)

Oh my God the site is normal again, I am no longer dying of light theme.


----------



## Kabuki Actor (Apr 1, 2022)

N- no. Fix it. FIX IT NOW!


----------



## cactus (Apr 1, 2022)

Gilgamesh said:


> Whats different?


Mostly small, superficial things like separations and outline colors.


----------



## CreamyHerman’s (Apr 1, 2022)

CharlesBarkley said:


> hey guys let’s discuss transsexual oppression in my video games


I agree, let's oppress them some more


----------



## Sneed's Feed And Seed (Apr 1, 2022)

Johan Schmidt said:


> This is an unironic, legitimate living hell to view. My autism is screaming at me, and I am going to physically piss on the servers until this is reverted.


Holy fuck it worked
All hail the new shitpost overlord


----------



## Scavenger (Apr 1, 2022)




----------



## Johan Schmidt (Apr 1, 2022)

Sneed's Feed And Seed said:


> Holy fuck it worked
> All hail the new shitpost overlord


piss conducts electric 
Send ambulance. 
Or a man with a captive bolt gun. 
Please.


----------



## Minecraft Axolotl (Apr 1, 2022)

I'm sad I didn't get to experience Sneedforo more
Null when everything's fixed can we get a second coming of the April Fools day shenanigans?


----------



## theshep (Apr 1, 2022)

🌐🌐🌐 said:


> Can you leave this theme as an option? I actually like it


Unfortunately, you can.

https://kiwifarms.net/misc/style "(2022 Light)"


----------



## BiggerChungus (Apr 1, 2022)

Imagine being able to sleep at night knowing you're aggressively pursuing people online in the defense of a literal pedophile.


----------



## Bubsy (Apr 1, 2022)

Forcing it into dark mode with a browser plugin makes it actually look kind of dope.


----------



## ZapThePickle (Apr 1, 2022)

My rentas! Brightness at 60 I pretty much flash banged my self on load in


----------



## Kaede Did Nothing Wrong (Apr 1, 2022)

URGENT LEGAL DEMAND FOR PRESERVATION OF EVIDENCE

Based on legal action and subpoenaes which are immanent and forthcoming in the near future, and to prevent the destruction of Goldbelly pies, DEMAND IS HEREBY MADE that you preserve the refrigerators of Joshua Moon and 1776 Solutions LLC, and each of them, and pull out of the boxes and preserve the tasty pastries and their fillings.

Very truly yours,
the ghost of lowtax


----------



## PurpleEater (Apr 1, 2022)

now we all have AIDs


----------



## CivilianOfTheFandomWars (Apr 1, 2022)

So, Josh sneeded so hard that the Almighty himself decided to say 'fuck you faggot', and just destroy all out fun.
Fuck you, God.


----------



## TaterBot (Apr 1, 2022)

Missed it, apparently but i refuse to go blind in solidarity.

edit: it's "imminent", you dolt,  don't threaten us with misspellings.


----------



## ScamL Likely (Apr 1, 2022)

What an appropriately unfortunate end to the lowtax day of visibility.


----------



## serious n00b (Apr 1, 2022)

Bubsy said:


> Forcing it into dark mode with a browser plugin makes it actually look kind of dope.


That's what I did. Went onto KF earlier and was initially like "wtf am I looking at"


----------



## Sweet and Savoury (Apr 1, 2022)

I know this was just a big joke and all...

But those pies look awesome and I want them.


----------



## Computer Guardian (Apr 1, 2022)

This theme is actually kinda neat, but it's a shame the joke had to end short because of something that could potentially end the farms for good.


----------



## Penis (Apr 1, 2022)

You really can't have any fun on the internet anymore, huh


----------



## Cup Noodle (Apr 1, 2022)

Here's a picture of Donald Trump.




Are you sure?  I thought that @DSP's Tax Lawyer had taken up tennis.


----------



## DONGS.EXE (Apr 1, 2022)

Cup Noodle said:


> Here's a picture of Donald Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PillCosby (Apr 2, 2022)

I have no feed and I must sneed


----------



## TheSockiestSock (Apr 2, 2022)

Fuck this dude I will never bow down to some pedophile fuck. He wants a war we will go to war.


----------



## Homer J. Fong (Apr 2, 2022)

Protip you didn't get to enjoy enough of the April Fool's theme it's under style chooser.

I wanted to spend a whole day shitposting like a Goon. I didn't even get the chance to remember posting about Mangosteens. 

Go fuck yourselves Path.net.


----------



## DSP's Tax Lawyer (Apr 2, 2022)

Cup Noodle said:


> Here's a picture of Donald Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am more of a sneed and not as thicc


----------



## draggs (Apr 4, 2022)

BoxerShorts47 said:


> How do I enable dark mode?


You did that when you were born, baboon


----------

